# Bombardier battery upgrade.



## clizbe1 (Jan 1, 2011)

I have a '98 Bombardier NEV 72 volt by 6-12volt batteries. rebattery Recommendations please. I want value and run time. Thanks.


----------



## ElectriCar (Jun 15, 2008)

Calb has the best test results I've seen and a poll confirms they are the best value for Lifepo4 cells. You can expect to pay about $1.25/ah. I've no idea what your vehicle is though or what you need from it. 

Run time is proportional to your wallet thickness and available space and weight capacity of course. Though lead is cheaper up front, long term Calb is the best bet. My lead pack cost me $2200 I think it was. I've gotten 7000 miles from them and they still run pretty well but I recharge usually before 50%dod. Not sure how much more life is in them though. 

However in winter with the batteries at 50F or so, the mileage is down about 40% I'd guess from summer temps.


----------



## MN Driver (Sep 29, 2009)

ElectriCar said:


> ...However in winter with the batteries at 50F or so, the mileage is down about 40% I'd guess from summer temps.


Is this your experience? I haven't seen anyone else lose anything close to that range here.


----------



## ElectriCar (Jun 15, 2008)

Back in probably September I drove 31 miles driving VERY EASY. When the batteries were new I drove in cold weather just over 20 and it died. They have only 7000 miles on them now. Summer is always better with lead. The other day I drove about 13 miles with heat and lights on and the last half mile or so it was really starting to sag which is what it does when close to empty. So that's over 50% drop off but lights and heat on so I'm guessing it's around 40% otherwise.

If you can afford it, go with lithium. Prices have really come down since 08 when I built it.


----------



## Duxuk (Jul 11, 2009)

I also imagine, ElectriCar that you 13 miles took you less than half the time than the 31 miles so your batteries have less time to let the chemistry catch up. So a 25% loss of apparent capacity would lead to a significantly greater loss of range if you drove at the same average speed. Lights and heat similarly compound the situation. So for me I'm not suprised by a 40% loss of range, it is not (according to my logic above which I hope is written understandably and is scientifically correct) indicative of a 40% los of initial capacity.

_Is there, in fact, an actual loss of capacity in a cold battery, or just a slowing of the chemistry which lowers the one hour (C1) rate? (Or any other C arting, of course.)_


----------



## ElectriCar (Jun 15, 2008)

No it didn't take half the time but I was driving about 55 versus probably 40 on the 31 miles. And the 31 was probably at about 60F that day & no heat or lights. I've driven probably 65 mph and went close to 30 miles in the summer on the interstate when new.


----------



## electriccarbill (Sep 16, 2013)

Hi!
I just finished converting mine to Lithium 
24 100ah cells. the buy in is a little high but the cost per mile is the best.
I'm expecting 60 to 70 miles on a charge and over 2000 charge cycles.
Call me if you want to talk I hate typing.
Bill @ 850-893-7226


----------



## rmay635703 (Oct 23, 2008)

electriccarbill said:


> Hi!
> I just finished converting mine to Lithium
> 24 100ah cells. the buy in is a little high but the cost per mile is the best.
> I'm expecting 60 to 70 miles on a charge and over 2000 charge cycles.


Hmm 100wthr/mile ?? Perhaps 35-50 miles is more realistic.

ZX40 peaks at 144wthr/mile on a kei car going 25mph with 60psi tires.


----------

